# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Knieblessure

## roeska12345

Hallo alle mensen,

Ik had nieuwe sportschoenen gekocht voor steps en heb er ook zumba mee gedaan.

Met de zumba had ik de volgende dag een zere knie. Met een klein beetje vocht erin. Blijkt dat de zolen van deze sportschoen te stroef zijn voor zumba. 

Ik ben nu 14 dagen verder en heb niet gesport (geen zumba en geen steps)

Mn knie is nog steeds niet in orde, maar pijn heb ik er niet aan.

Alleen als ik door mn hurken ga merk ik dat het daar nog niet tof is.

Heeft t zin om weer te beginnen met een bandage om en daarna weer af te doen?

Bescherm ik de knie dan goed? Of moet ik wachten totdat het nare gevoel in de knie als ik hurk helemaal weg is, omdat ik anders weer helemaal geblesseerd raak?

Met de Zumba niet die nieuwe sportschoenen aan uiteraard.

vr gr
Roes

----------


## dotito

Hey Roeska,

Wat ik momenteel niet zou doen is die bandage er terug aan doen.Ik zou toch wachten tot die gezwollenheid weg is getrokken,zodat die knie een beetje rust kan vinden.

En voor de zumba,zou ik mij is adviseren welke schoenen je daar specifiek moet voor gebruiken,want de juiste schoenen bij een sport is heel voornaam.

Succes 

Groetjes Do

----------


## Ronald68

Beste Roeska,

Ik ben niet zo bekend met Zumba, maar deste meer met knie blessures. Het kan zijn dat je de banden opgerekt hebt of zelfs je meniscus beschadigd hebt. De pijn die je krijgt is een waarschuwing dat het niet helemaal ok is. Een bandage zorgt er alleen maar voor dat de stabiliteit waar je knie wordt overgenomen door de bandage, waardoor je banden in kracht afnemen. Ik zou als ik jou was niet zelf gaan dokteren, maar eens bij een fysio langs gaan (kijk eerst wel even na hoe het verzekeringstechnisch zit). Bezoekje aan de huisarts kan altijd nog, maar die zal je meestal wel doorverwijzen naar een fysio.

Luister in ieder geval goed naar je lichaam.

----------


## dotito

@Roeska,

Idd Ronald,goed idee om even lang de Dr.te gaan,zo kan hij u door verwijzen naar de fysio indien nodig.En wat betreft de zumba,zou daar toch maar even mee stoppen momenteel.Denk ook dat dat niet zo goed is voor die knie.

----------


## TheNumber5

Hey Roeska, 

Wat dotito ook al zei, ik zou als ik jou was ook ff stoppen met Zumba, en misschien ook ff naar de dokter gaan, wat je ook kan doen, is een mailtje sturen naar: [email protected] met daarin je specifieke problemen, zij hebben verschillende therapeuten in dienst, die door jou verhaal te lezen je al een gratis deskundig consult kunnen geven, waar je heel veel aan kan hebben. Ik heb dat toen nl ook gedaan toen ik een knie brace nodig had na een voetbal blessure. Dus dat zou ik doen als ik jou was. Succes iig.

Groetjes Henk

----------

